# Hotel for rds concert



## SashaNiG (13 May 2019)

Hi Guys,
Does anyone have any recommendations for hotel close to the RDS ?.
I'm going to a concert and have never been so not familiar with the area at all.

Convenient to RDS and available parking would be all I'd need.

I'm considering the Herbert Park or the Clayton Burlington Road ?.

I'd really appreciate any recommendations or advice.
Thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 May 2019)

There are loads of hotels withing walking distance.   

As well as the ones you mentioned, there are 
The Ballsbridge Hotel 
The Lansdowne Hotel 
The Sandymount Hotel


----------



## Bronte (13 May 2019)

You could 'google hotels near the RDS'. If it's a popular concert maybe everything is booked. Then maybe try a hotel with public transport to the RDS.  I know we got a 'dart' from Malahide/Swords or somewhere like that near the airport a few years ago.  The Ballsbridge hotel is right beside the RDS.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (14 May 2019)

Are you driving?  Is so, have a look at the Talbot Stillorgan.  https://www.talbothotelstillorgan.com/

Also within walking distance.  https://www.hamptonhotel.ie/

Many hotels will be booked out close to the venue.


----------



## DeeKie (14 May 2019)

The sandymount is quite a nice hotel


----------



## Slim (14 May 2019)

SashaNiG said:


> Hi Guys,
> Does anyone have any recommendations for hotel close to the RDS ?.
> I'm going to a concert and have never been so not familiar with the area at all.
> 
> ...


I'm currently staying in a lovely airbnb in the Sandymount area. It's half the price of the hotels mentioned above, at least. Probably need to be stating at least 2 nts though.


----------

